# The Chronicles of Content



## Guest (Jul 1, 2005)

:twisted:

It's Friday!


----------



## mcsiegs (Apr 27, 2005)

YAY! And, we over here in the US have a long weekend where we celebrate our Independence from you Brits...

And, just look at what we have done with our Independence. Makes ya weep, doesn't it? Or laugh...


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2005)

Oh, that was low...


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2005)

XEPER said:


> Oh, that was low...


----------

